# Pics of my Artwork! [PIC HEAVY]



## Pareeeee (Sep 29, 2009)

Howdy-doo
I don't think I've shown many pics of my artwork on here and wanted to share. 
I am a realism artist / portraitist / illustrator / cartoonist, LOL...

ANYWAY
Hope you enjoy!

German Shepherd "Bo" in Oil Pastels









Snow Leopard "King of the Snow" - Oil on Canvas









Airedale Terrier - Pencil









Jack Russell Terrier "Dudley" - Pencil









"Sam" - Charcoal









Pit Bull Terrier "Shanty" - Charcoal









"Shiloh" - Charcoal









Jack Russell Terrier "Pixie" (My Parent's dog) - Digital Art









Tyrolean Hound "Eagerly Awaiting"


----------



## Pareeeee (Sep 29, 2009)

Standard Poodle, Welsh Springer Spaniel, German Shorthaired Pointer "Shadow, Sandy and Bailey" - Charcoal









Golden Retreiver - Pencil









Papillon X Shitzu "Suzie" - Pencil









"Fidget" - Digital Art (my doggie  )









"Eager Expression" - Digital Art
http://parisvaughn.com/Eager Expression.jpg


----------



## exkalibur (May 23, 2010)

Really nice work you got here... and the photoshop one is awesome as well.

Regards


----------



## Pareeeee (Sep 29, 2009)

Thanks! Glad you like them


----------



## Binkalette (Dec 16, 2008)

Nice work! The digital is my favorite!


----------



## Pareeeee (Sep 29, 2009)

MORE!

"Pixie" (My Parent's dog) Jack Russell Terrier - Charcoal









Here's an oldie, lol.
Great Dane in Charcoal









Another oldie...
German Shepherd - Charcoal









lol some cartoons I've done...
"Dawg" - Pen drawing









"Jack Russell Terror" - Digital Art









"Puzzled Boxer" - Digital Art


----------



## winniec777 (Apr 20, 2008)

Beautiful work!


----------



## Labmom4 (Feb 1, 2011)

Wow! You're very talented! Love the cartoons.


----------



## BoxMeIn21 (Apr 10, 2007)

Nice work! I love the puzzled Boxer!


----------



## RedChase (Mar 13, 2011)

wow your work is gorgeous! Do you sell your art?


----------



## Pareeeee (Sep 29, 2009)

RedChase said:


> wow your work is gorgeous! Do you sell your art?


Yes I do, I mostly do pet portraits but there are prints of my drawings available as well. My site is in my sig.


----------



## Allyfally (Mar 4, 2011)

Gorgeous! If I had more money I'd be banging your door down asking for one.


----------



## Pawzk9 (Jan 3, 2011)

very nice work!


----------

